# Is This The Next Must Have Book ?



## Doc (6/12/08)

*Tasting Beer by Randy Mosher*

Amazon Link

# Paperback: 256 pages
# Publisher: Storey Publishing, LLC (February 1, 2009)



> Beer can be light, dark, mild, strong, flat, or fizzy. Hundreds of tastes can be detected in beer, from resin to toast, and from apple to smoke. Readers will learn how to identify the scents, colors, flavors, and mouth-feel of all the major beer styles. There are also chapters on proper serving and storage conditions, and classic beer and food pairings.
> 
> The second half of the book is a style-by-style compendium of the different brews within major beer families, including American craft brews, British lagers, German ales, and Belgian Dubbels. For each style there are historical and regional facts, taste and aroma characteristics, seasonal availability, food pairings, and a few terrific recommendations for readers to sample.



I'm a sucker for brewing books. I know it will end up on my bookshelf.

Doc


----------



## quantocks (6/12/08)

just bought a calendar on Amazon (trailer park boys, fyi) and it was the same price, 11 bucks US. Told me it was going to be delivered on the 2nd of January,

ended up here yesterday. Only took a week and a half to get here for the cheapest shipping method. Still was 35 bucks for an 11 dollar calendar 

going to order another, plus this book


----------



## Bribie G (6/12/08)

quantocks said:


> just bought a calendar on Amazon (trailer park boys, fyi) and it was the same price,
> 
> going to order another, plus this book



Trailer park boys???  mate I'll send you a calendar of BribieG in budgie smugglers for free! Actually BribieG in lab coat will be more on topic :icon_cheers:

Edit: OOPS just Googled Trailer Park Boys and not what I originally thought, obviously I've been checking out too many trailer park girls :lol:


----------



## wyatt_girth (6/12/08)

quantocks said:


> just bought a calendar on Amazon (trailer park boys, fyi) and it was the same price, 11 bucks US. Told me it was going to be delivered on the 2nd of January,
> 
> ended up here yesterday. Only took a week and a half to get here for the cheapest shipping method. Still was 35 bucks for an 11 dollar calendar
> 
> going to order another, plus this book




Aaahh yes TPB. Favourite of mine. I watched it sunday nights at midnight (or there abouts) on comedy channel when i had fox -about five or so years back. Shit of a timeslot but worth the wait. Bought the first four seasons from Canada for an unreasonable price (mostly postage) then of course they started being released here. The TPB movie is a howler. I got it from Ca Amazon too. I seen an ad in the paper a coupla months back that it was showing in cinemas. Took a while but it got here. I sent the Australian TPB DVD distributers( magna pacific) an email a few weeks back asking bout when/if they were going to release the next few seasons on R4 but they said that there was currently no plan to do so at the moment. Anyone got any of the seasons past season 4? I would be happy to pay any costs if I could get my mitts on a copy.


----------



## neonmeate (7/12/08)

i love randy mosher. i will be buying this one for sure.


----------



## sinkas (7/12/08)

neonmeate said:


> i love randy mosher. i will be buying this one for sure.



Are you sure, have you seen a photo of this geezer, its a little scary


----------



## Bribie G (7/12/08)

Mostly work evenings so I've been living in blissfull ignorance of this show. I love Canadian comedy, when they were handing out sense of humour and general intelligence on the N American continent, most of it got handed to the Canadians. That's why the USA just doesn't _get_ Canadian culture and heavily censores it when they do show it (eg Queer as Folks). I'll have to look around the torrentz.
Aplologies for totally hi jacking thread


----------



## Rudy (7/12/08)

wyatt_girth said:


> Aaahh yes TPB. Favourite of mine. I watched it sunday nights at midnight (or there abouts) on comedy channel when i had fox -about five or so years back. Shit of a timeslot but worth the wait. Bought the first four seasons from Canada for an unreasonable price (mostly postage) then of course they started being released here. The TPB movie is a howler. I got it from Ca Amazon too. I seen an ad in the paper a coupla months back that it was showing in cinemas. Took a while but it got here. I sent the Australian TPB DVD distributers( magna pacific) an email a few weeks back asking bout when/if they were going to release the next few seasons on R4 but they said that there was currently no plan to do so at the moment. Anyone got any of the seasons past season 4? I would be happy to pay any costs if I could get my mitts on a copy.



Hence Bubbles as your profile picture? Lahey and Randy are classic.


----------



## quantocks (7/12/08)

wyatt_girth said:


> Aaahh yes TPB. Favourite of mine. I watched it sunday nights at midnight (or there abouts) on comedy channel when i had fox -about five or so years back. Shit of a timeslot but worth the wait. Bought the first four seasons from Canada for an unreasonable price (mostly postage) then of course they started being released here. The TPB movie is a howler. I got it from Ca Amazon too. I seen an ad in the paper a coupla months back that it was showing in cinemas. Took a while but it got here. I sent the Australian TPB DVD distributers( magna pacific) an email a few weeks back asking bout when/if they were going to release the next few seasons on R4 but they said that there was currently no plan to do so at the moment. Anyone got any of the seasons past season 4? I would be happy to pay any costs if I could get my mitts on a copy.



sorry to go off topic but if you PM me I have seasons 1 - 7 (7 being the final season), two movies, the christmas special, another special "say goodbye to the bad guys" (final one hour special for the show released yesterday in Canuckland), then the new movie comes out after Christmas.

let me know what you need and I'll burn and send.


----------



## Bribie G (7/12/08)

Seasons 1 through to 4 all currently available through Quickflix, I'll rent a couple and dip my toes next week.


----------



## Doc (19/1/09)

Randy's new book is very close to being available.
Has anyone pre-ordered it ?

Another book being published this year is by Drew Beechum. Everything homebrewing. Amazon link
Due out May 18.



> *Product Description*
> Theres no place like home for brewing beer. In this book, you learn the secrets of the master brewersand how you can brew you own beer yourself. Beginners and more experienced homebrewers alike will benefit from the expert tips and fresh ideas in this easy-to-follow, step-by-step guide. With this book, you learn how to:
> 
> * Choose among barley, hops, and malts
> ...



Doc


----------



## mikem108 (27/2/09)

Book arrived yesterday from pre-order, Randy's usual highly graphic style and well written, I got it mainly for the food matching section, have only read a few pages but looks like a good one


----------



## Franko (27/2/09)

Doc said:


> Another book being published this year is by Drew Beechum. Everything homebrewing. Amazon link
> Due out May 18.
> Doc



Its available here Doc on preorder with free shipping Link


Franko


----------



## geoff_tewierik (27/2/09)

Anyone wanting to get Randy's book locally can try here:

http://www.booktopia.com.au/tasting-beer/p...1603420891.html

I rate this mob and have bought from them before with no issues.

They don't currently stock Drew's book though


----------



## Tim (3/3/09)

Do you really need a book to tell you how to drink?


----------



## Barry (3/3/09)

Been reading Randy's book. He links all the variables to how they affect the taste of beer very well. His enthusiasm is very infectious.


----------



## Doc (3/3/09)

Damn the AU$.
Booking a holiday at the moment and was just complaining about the weak AU$ against the .
It isn't much better against the US$.
Hopefully I'll be in the US for work in the next couple of months, so might pick it up whilst up there. Otherwise maybe a combined order of both books.

I also flicked Chad/Shat an email (and got a reply) and TBN should be getting Drew back on around the time of the launch of the book. 

Doc


----------



## Screwtop (3/3/09)

This new book of Randy's is great, in depth, a great read and must have for the serious beer lover IMO.

Screwy


----------



## white.grant (9/3/09)

I got an email from the bookdespository.co.uk this morning and they have free shipping again. No affiliation, but the postage can add up on books so not paying it is a bonus. 

Also noticed that there's a new edition of Wheeler's Brew Your Own British Real Ale . Sounds interesting, is anyone familiar with the earlier editions?

cheers

grant


----------



## Gulpa (9/3/09)

Grantw said:


> I got an email from the bookdespository.co.uk this morning and they have free shipping again. No affiliation, but the postage can add up on books so not paying it is a bonus.
> 
> Also noticed that there's a new edition of Wheeler's Brew Your Own British Real Ale . Sounds interesting, is anyone familiar with the earlier editions?
> 
> ...



Thanks for the link Grant. Ive been wanting that one but stumbling over the shipping.

cheers
Andrew.


----------



## Bribie G (9/3/09)

Impressive work, Grant, plastic is about to be whipped out.

How about a link to "World's best Liver Transplant Directory" - I'm going to need it


----------



## Damian44 (9/3/09)

With winter fast approaching, ill be looking to do my 1st AG Lager. Would this book be appropriate for a noob?


http://www.bookdepository.co.uk/browse/boo...ographicdata-26


----------



## white.grant (9/3/09)

BribieG said:


> Impressive work, Grant, plastic is about to be whipped out.
> 
> How about a link to "World's best Liver Transplant Directory" - I'm going to need it



How about this? I swear they have everything


----------



## Bribie G (10/3/09)

Grantw said:


> How about this? I swear they have everything



  
I ordered the beer book, might get the liver book _after_ the transplant


----------



## peas_and_corn (10/3/09)

The cover for the 'everything homebrewing' book doesn't look very nice- kinda 'wordart'.


----------



## Bribie G (10/3/09)

peas_and_corn said:


> The cover for the 'everything homebrewing' book doesn't look very nice- kinda 'wordart'.



I wonder if it's a reprint of an old book, it has a sort of "Toddler Taming" era look about it. And what's with the guy's mouth, is that a mo or is it a fag hanging out of his mouth? A mo would definitely date it to about 20 years ago. If you look closely there's a can of malt extract at the top of the front cover as well.

Interesting to see that Dave Line's "The Big Book of Brewing" is still in print. I learned how to AG brew from that book and that book alone 35 years ago and had great results. Most of the info would still be bang up to date although the gadgetry available to us today would astound him if he was still alive (he died very young).


----------



## Bribie G (16/3/09)

Every hair on my body is standing on end:

Well my British Real Ale Book arrived this morning, five days out of London. Awesome. Send me some female convicts just as quick h34r: 

This is an incredible little book. I thought it would be a bit of an amateur sort of 'slap it together and get something like the style you are after'. However it's a complete brewing reference in itself. 

Here's an example of section and paragraph headings of a chapter:

*HOPS*

*Hop components*

Alpha Acid
Beta Acid
Essential Oils
*Hop types*


Bittering hops (primary hops, copper hops)
Aroma hops
Dual purpose hops
*Hop flavour and aroma*

*Hop additions*


Primary hops
Late hopping
Post-boil hopping
Hop tea
Dry hopping
*Using different varieties of hop*

(table of all the popular hops .. no NZ or POR but hey)


Bitterness Units
Hop utilisation
(two pages of formulae and hop utilisation factor vs OG table)

*Storing hops*

...

*Yeast*.. eleven chocablock pages, everything from slants to reculturing from bottles....  

It goes on and on and on.


Man this is my KORAN arrived in the mail. I haven't even got onto the recipe section yet. ...they don't even start till page 84 FFS... Well worth the thirty bucks.


----------



## Jakechan (16/3/09)

Damn you Bribie. Ive just ordered it too


----------



## Pumpy (29/4/09)

I just recieved my Randy Mosher 'Tasting Beer"' book for my Birthday,

It is a well presented easy read book .

I like a book with pictures and there are some great ones .

If you have the attention span of a mosquito, like me ,this book is for you !

pick up, put down ,pick up, put down.

Pumpy


----------



## Doc (27/5/09)

I received Randy's Tasting Beer book for my b'day as well.
Been have a good scan/read of it and enjoying it.

There is a nice tasting sheet on Page 80 that says it can be downloaded from tastingbeer.org
However the website doesn't exist.
So I emailed Randy asking about the website, a sequel to Radical Brewing and a download of the tasting sheet etc.

Here is part of his reply.



> Sorry, this project has gotten bigger and we can't seem to get it together to launch the site properly.
> 
> I've got several projects stacked up, but eventually I'll get some more Radical stuff out there.



So if anyone wants the Tasting Sheet, ping me.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Doc (10/12/09)

Continuing on the Next Must Have Book topic, I see this morning that Stan Hieronymus (Brew like a Monk fame) has a new book due out next year.

*Brewing with Wheat *
The wit and weizen of wheat beers. Author Stan Hieronymus visits the ancestral homes of the world's most interesting styles-Hoegaarden, Kelheim, Leipzig, Berlin and even Portland, Oregon-to sort myth from fact and find out how the beers are made today. Complete with brewing details and recipes for even the most curious brewer, and answers to compelling questions such as Why is my beer cloudy? and With or without lemon? 

Yes, did you see that. Leipzig and Berlin. Assumptions abound that Gose and Berliner Weisse will get due justice.

Amazon Link here

Doc


----------



## Dazza_devil (10/12/09)

I want this one

http://www.westbooks.com.au/Public/TitleDe...TitleID=1064901 

and this one

http://www.westbooks.com.au/Public/TitleDe...TitleID=1151934

and this

http://www.westbooks.com.au/Public/TitleDe...TitleID=1196488

not to mention this

http://www.westbooks.com.au/Public/TitleDe...TitleID=1761585

and one for BribieG

http://www.westbooks.com.au/Public/TitleDe...TitleID=1609373

the list goes on, check them out, I'm up for thousands.

and another one for BribieG
http://www.westbooks.com.au/Public/TitleDe...TitleID=1058649 :icon_drool2:


----------



## joshuahardie (10/12/09)

Doc said:


> Yes, did you see that. Leipzig and Berlin. Assumptions abound that Gose and Berliner Weisse will get due justice.



That has caught my attention greatly.
on my chrissy list now


----------



## Franko (10/12/09)

Boagsy said:


> I want this one
> 
> http://www.westbooks.com.au/Public/TitleDe...TitleID=1064901
> 
> ...



Boagsy,
try this site for your books mate there alot cheaper and have free international shipping.

http://www.bookdepository.com/

One for Bribie this one is nearly $50 cheaper

Franko


----------



## Dazza_devil (10/12/09)

Franko said:


> Boagsy,
> try this site for your books mate there alot cheaper and have free international shipping.
> 
> http://www.bookdepository.com/
> ...


Thanks Mate. I just stumbled on the titles but that is a huge saving. I probably wouldn't save any money buying from there though because they have more books that I want. A good place to build a library from over the years.

Cheers


----------



## Doc (10/12/09)

joshuahardie said:


> That has caught my attention greatly.
> on my chrissy list now



Unfort not released until Feb 2010 though.

Doc


----------



## Bribie G (10/12/09)

Boagsy said:


> I want this one
> 
> http://www.westbooks.com.au/Public/TitleDe...TitleID=1064901
> 
> ...




The History of British Brewing is up on the Google Books site, and it's a great read but of course just as you are getting into it you get the typical ("Pages 300 to 315 are not part of this review, Prickface") I don't know why Google even bother <_<

Edit: and from the Country House Brewing book: " For celebrations, such as the heir's coming of age, extra-strong ale was provided." - sounds like the 21st I hosted here last week


----------



## Cortez The Killer (10/12/09)

Fellas I'll post this link here 

http://www.booko.com.au/

It searches about 30 online book stores at once for you - to get you the best deal

Thanks


----------



## Screwtop (10/12/09)

Grantw said:


> I got an email from the bookdespository.co.uk this morning and they have free shipping again. No affiliation, but the postage can add up on books so not paying it is a bonus.
> 
> Also noticed that there's a new edition of Wheeler's Brew Your Own British Real Ale . Sounds interesting, is anyone familiar with the earlier editions?
> 
> ...






Doc said:


> Continuing on the Next Must Have Book topic, I see this morning that Stan Hieronymus (Brew like a Monk fame) has a new book due out next year.
> 
> *Brewing with Wheat *
> The wit and weizen of wheat beers. Author Stan Hieronymus visits the ancestral homes of the world's most interesting styles-Hoegaarden, Kelheim, Leipzig, Berlin and even Portland, Oregon-to sort myth from fact and find out how the beers are made today. Complete with brewing details and recipes for even the most curious brewer, and answers to compelling questions such as Why is my beer cloudy? and With or without lemon?
> ...




2 Xmas presents ordered.

Screwy


----------



## Doc (7/1/10)

Doc said:


> Continuing on the Next Must Have Book topic, I see this morning that Stan Hieronymus (Brew like a Monk fame) has a new book due out next year.
> 
> *Brewing with Wheat *
> The wit and weizen of wheat beers. Author Stan Hieronymus visits the ancestral homes of the world's most interesting styles-Hoegaarden, Kelheim, Leipzig, Berlin and even Portland, Oregon-to sort myth from fact and find out how the beers are made today. Complete with brewing details and recipes for even the most curious brewer, and answers to compelling questions such as Why is my beer cloudy? and With or without lemon?
> ...






Doc said:


> Unfort not released until Feb 2010 though.
> 
> Doc



The AHA pre-sale is now avail. Pre-orders close 31 January.
US$17.95 +S/H and AHA members with pre-order get 20% off the list price.

Pre-order with Standard International Shipping (averages 18-32 days) from Amazon = US$22.19
Pre-order with Expedited International Shipping (averages 8-16 business days) from Amazon = US$32.19
Pre-order from the AHA with Priority USPS Airmail = $29.36 

Doc


----------



## Doc (31/1/10)

Doc said:


> The AHA pre-sale is now avail. Pre-orders close 31 January.
> US$17.95 +S/H and AHA members with pre-order get 20% off the list price.
> 
> Pre-order with Standard International Shipping (averages 18-32 days) from Amazon = US$22.19
> ...



Well it seems that ordering from the AHA with Priority USPS Airmail really isn't priority. 
Got notification of shipping on Jan 12 and it still hasn't arrived.
Anyone else pre-order from AHA and have received your copy yet ?

Doc


----------



## Doc (23/2/10)

It finally lobbed today.
Only actually got posted on the 17th of Feb.
On the initial flick through it looks pretty good.
Even Gose is represented, as well as the style I'm messing with at the moment (Lichtenhainer).

Doc


----------



## Jye (14/3/10)

Received my copy of Brewing with Wheat and will be getting stuck into it asap.

Doc, is it as good as BLAM???


----------



## HoppingMad (14/3/10)

Really enjoyed Brew Like a Monk by Stan Hieronymous.

Want to get my mitts onto his 'Brewing with Wheat' book. Sounds like a goodie.

Anyone reading it report back what they think of it. Curious as to whether the book covers purely wheat beers, or any beer with wheat in the grain-bill.

Hopper.


----------



## glaab (14/3/10)

I been skimming through it and it's quite interesting. Lots of good info, particularly about yeast profiles and ferment temps [as you would expect I spose] and mashing methods/ temps. Mainly the focus is on wheat beers but not strictly, theres a couple of wheat wine recipes and some interesting stuff about using wheat extract and judging wheat beers-> "Bubblegum isn't a positive, banana is what you want..", 
I love the bubblegum flavour :icon_cheers: , Has a chapter on "Wheat beers of the past",.+ allsorts of other good stuff. I give it the 2 thumbs up! :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## joebejeckel (15/3/10)

This is a really good read,


----------



## Jye (15/3/10)

glaab said:


> * theres a couple of wheat wine recipes *



This is what sparked my interest


----------



## jiesu (15/3/10)

Just put my order in for Randy Mosher 'Tasting Beer' from the Book depository.
I find it hilarious that I can buy a book from the states and have it posted for half the price 
that it will cost me to walk to my local big w.


----------

